# Suns-Spurs; Game 5 (Gayest Game Thread Ever)



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

SUNS 1 - 3 SPURS 
Game 5: 6:30pm Arizona Time


*SUNS
*









* Starters*







_____







 _____







____ 







_____








* PG: Steve Nash ___________SG: Raja Bell _____SF: Grant Hill _____PF: Amare Stoudemire  _______C: Shaq *

*Bench*







___







___







___








* Boris Diaw  ____________Leandro Barbosa  ______Giricek  _______________Rest of team*

* Coach: Mike D'Antoni:*










*SPURS*



















___*
_______C: Tim Duncan_____________________ SG: Manu Ginobili __________________PG: Tony Parker ____









______







________







_
SF: Bruce Bowen _____SG: Michael Finley _____*_*Everyone Else*

* Coach: Greg Popovich*


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I feel gay already :rofl2:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

You forgot Steve Kerr by the way...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Worst. Game. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> You forgot Steve Kerr by the way...


Why do you have pictures of men in diapers at your hard drive?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Worst. Game. Thread. Ever.


Admit it, you wish you were a Gummi Bear!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Why do you have pictures of men in diapers at your hard drive?


he didn't upload it. click on the pic and hit properties...


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Worst. Game. Thread. Ever.


I second that!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I like it. And I'm the only one who counts so.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn.............**** the spurs go suns!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Make this type of game threads more often. Next time with the Carebears


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

If we win tonight you have permission to make the next game thread as gay as this one.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kekai said:


> If we win tonight you have permission to make the next game thread as gay as this one.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Get outta here with your gay **** you *** lol

But this game shaq has got to stop missing those easy hooks, i counted 2 so far and a missed dunk. ****


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

This is the gayest thread ever not from sherdog message board.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

That was the best game thread I have ever seen.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Diaw is an offensive stud. 

Now if there is only a way to stop Tony Parker. Why not bring Piatkowski in and knock him on his *** (while Tim Duncan and Manu Ginobili are on the bench so they'll leave it and get suspended)?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

^ Thats a good idea if I was a coach I'd just sign a hitman to take out the other teams stars haha


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Kekai said:


> ^ Thats a good idea if I was a coach I'd just sign a hitman to take out the other teams stars haha


I don't know if Bowen would approve of being cloned.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

iceman, you're full of win!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

nffl said:


> Diaw is an offensive stud.
> 
> Now if there is only a way to stop Tony Parker. Why not bring Piatkowski in and knock him on his *** (while Tim Duncan and Manu Ginobili are on the bench so they'll leave it and get suspended)?


I know this is off-topic, but if you're a Suns fan, why are you rocking the Tim Duncan avatar?


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I know this is off-topic, but if you're a Suns fan, why are you rocking the Tim Duncan avatar?


It's supposed to be Timmy D upset.

edit: That any better?


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

3 Point lead! Big 3 by Raja!


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

17 missed free throws and a bunch of turnovers late. I still think that was out on Bowen at the end but we lost it ourselves. This one is gonna sting for a while, because you gotta think the Suns would've won going into game 6, and who knows in a game 7. ****!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome to the off-season.... with the mavs fans.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

This game helped me realize no matter the score or result, I still love this team.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice game thread.

They got beaten by the better team though. That means there is some work to do over the offseason.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

For suns fans, the playoffs are like ripping off a band-aid. It doesn't hurt as bad when it gets ripped off fast....


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Didn't waste my time watching this game, but Nash with *4 fouls?* Really?


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Didn't waste my time watching this game, but Nash with *4 fouls?* Really?


You should have watched it, it was a great game.

I don't want to blow this team up yet. Maybe buy Shaq out, I don't know.

It was depressing seeing Nash have to walk off that court, wondering if he'll ever win the big one.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Honestly, you gotta give Shaq a whole preseason and rest of season before you decide whether he does or does not fit with the Suns. He has looked better than he did in Miami and he didn't really fit in with the Suns on the court all that well. I hope the Suns get a few more sharpshooters in the offseason and perimeter defenders. Hopefully trade Barbosa for Artest?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wish I hadn't watched it.

Blow it up.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Was tense and excited most of the game. The deciding point and probably when I should have turned it off is after those pair of turnovers by Nash around the 2 minute mark of the 4th. I would have then be spared having to witness 2 more turnovers by Diaw and Nash.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Tiz said:


> Was tense and excited most of the game. The deciding point and probably when I should have turned it off is after those pair of turnovers by Nash around the 2 minute mark of the 4th. I would have then be spared having to witness 2 more turnovers by Diaw and Nash.


That Diaw turnover was because Bell left his corner and forgot about floor spacing. He should have been there to catch the ball for a wide open 3pt shot! It looked like Nash got pulled off balance on the steal by Horry. However, they shouldn't have let it be decided by the refs, we all know that it won't favor the Suns if they do. However, let the Suns win less than 50 before blowing it up. I believe in the Elway last hurrah championship.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Getting a chance now to sit down and look at the box score, those things that obviously stand out (or at least the negatives):

The obvious 17 missed free throws. Team shot 51% from the line and Shaq went 9 for 20.
Nash having 5 TO's and only 3 Assts.
Amare with only 15 points on 6-14 shooting.
The team only shooting 26% for 3's. Most of that came from Nash and Barbosa going 2 for 10.
The Suns bench only contributing 12 points.

Yes Diaw was a stud this game (22-8-8), but it obviously affected Nash and Amare's game numbers.

And of course the big missing component Grant Hill.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Tiz said:


> Getting a chance now to sit down and look at the box score, those things that obviously stand out (or at least the negatives):
> 
> The obvious 17 missed free throws. Team shot 51% from the line and Shaq went 9 for 20.
> Nash having 5 TO's and only 3 Assts.
> ...


All that combined = Head Coach's fault. Straight up and down.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> All that combined = Head Coach's fault. Straight up and down.


He cant make the shots and he doesn't tell them to throw bad passes. Get your head straight. Blame the coach for something he could prepare his team for. How can he prepare his team to make ft's or not have Hill injured or not have Nash play one of the worst games of his life or Barbosa being useless in any game against the Spurs? Definitely not coaching problems.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

**** we just cannot execute down the stretch...it hurt to watch those last few minutes of the game because I knew that those damn Spurs would execute everything and hit their shots, and we would do our same stupid **** again. damn.......

and **** you iceman for this gay *** thread :no:


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

I could almost taste the victory in this one, until those TO's by Nash and Diaw towards the end. I can't believe how badly Nash played this game. I think this shows how important Diaw can be for this team, and that we need a solid defensive athlete (1 at PG, 1 at SG/SF) that can hit 2 3pters per game at high accuracy.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Kekai said:


> and **** you iceman for this gay *** thread :no:


Here's an idea, don't post in it.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

No its your fault for starting it you *no no*


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Kekai said:


> No its your fault for starting it you *no no*


I don't know what your deal is but take some ***** and chill.


edit: wait wait wait wait wait! a medication just got censored?!? what the **** is that ****!?! It was a pill people take to calm down starting with an X.


----------

